
Cappuccino on Rails - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2010/01/cappuccino-on-rails/
======
edwardog
This looks pretty similar to Nick Small's CPActiveRecord:
[http://github.com/nciagra/Cappuccino-
Extensions/tree/master/...](http://github.com/nciagra/Cappuccino-
Extensions/tree/master/CPActiveRecord/)

Was there any code borrowed?

~~~
sant0sk1
Actually, I was using CPActiveRecord for some time on my application before
writing CR (I even contributed a couple of small things to his library).
However, my application's needs outgrew that library and as I spoke with Nick
he stated that it might take a rewrite on his part to facilitate them. That is
when I decided to write a separate library.

There may be one or two lines of code borrowed, but more importantly I
borrowed a lot of the good ideas Nick included (specifically, the notification
system). I also borrowed ideas from ObjectiveResource as that project has a
very similar goal.

